# Install phantomjs



## luckrill (Jul 9, 2019)

I need install phantomjs.

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD readmorejoy.com 12.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64
```
1, try pkg: 
	
	



```
pkg install phantomjs

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

FreeBSD repository is up to date.

All repositories are up to date.

pkg: No packages available to install matching 'phantomjs' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## twllnbrck (Jul 9, 2019)

The port expired on May 15 2019..
https://www.freshports.org/lang/phantomjs/


----------



## luckrill (Jul 9, 2019)

I install succeed with ports:
cd /usr/ports/lang/phantomjs/ && make install clean


----------



## luckrill (Sep 15, 2019)

after reinstall freebsd, phantomjs error with ports:

root@readmorejoy:/usr/ports/lang/phantomjs # make
===>  phantomjs-2.1.1_14 is marked as broken on FreeBSD 12.0: error: member
access into incomplete type 'X509' (aka 'x509_st').
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/phantomjs


----------

